# How much tea is too much?



## DeusXM (Mar 8, 2013)

I've just rediscovered Lapsang Souchong - blimey, this stuff is addictive! I'm quite a big coffee drinker but generally only have 4-5 cups a day. But this stuff, I think I'm on my 8th already!

Is there anything specifically bad about drinking too much tea (other than the obvious caffeine and 'number 1' breaks)?


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 8, 2013)

Each to his own, Deus... in my opinion that stuff tastes like burnt tyres!  I have at least 6 cups of hot beverage while at work (tea, herbal tea and coffee) and then another 3-4 cups at home.  Some days it's ALL caffeinated.  I ain't dead yet!


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 8, 2013)

I drink often around a litre of tea a day, what with the old Assam, Earl Grey and assorted Green/herbal/fruit teas depending on my mood. I rarely drink coffee these days and try to keep the hot chocolate to a minimum. I don't think it's a problem.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 8, 2013)

No good asking me - I have tried some of the different (shall we say, niche LOL) teas and I can't get away from it - I only like Assam aka English Breakfast tea.

Common as muck me I reckon.

But there again I do like eg Roquefort and fillet steak and Jamon de Serrano etc so I don't have a cheap palate generally by any means!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 8, 2013)

I could drink Builders Tea for England.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2013)

I have about 6 mugs of (whatever's the cheapest) tea a day, mostly in the morning. Rarely have any after lunch, it's a morning thing for me


----------



## megga (Mar 8, 2013)

Yep, drink too much, and you pee alot Never heard of that, as a big coffee drinker, i might give it a go, always try something at least once say i.


----------



## Riri (Mar 8, 2013)

I drink loads of tea every day - it's a joke in the office and even had a teacup for different teas! I like old ole Welsh brew - nice and strong. T1 and I don't seem to suffer from it - i use skimmed milk at home and semi skimmed at work. I never count the milk in tea towards bolus but I guess as I drink it every day it's covered by my basal rates on my pump. Off to put the kettle on now


----------



## Dory (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm not much of a hot drink drinker (that sounds wrong!) and only have coffee if I'm meeting someone at a cafe.  Tried loads of teas (builders, light teas, herbaly fruity ones, even green teas) and can't stand them!!

BUT........what I have discovered recently (thanks to an Iranian restaurant on Edgware Rd and an ex - he apparently was useful for one thing, finding me a hot drink I'll drink!) is mint infusions.  supermarkets do tea bags but some middle eastern restaurants do the fresh mint leaves infused in water and bring that to your table in a tea-cafetiere thing. MMMMMMMMMMMM  I'm on my 2nd cup this morning


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 10, 2013)

Twinings do a lovely camomile & spearmint if you fancy a change from peppermint.


----------



## Dory (Mar 10, 2013)

i tried twinings camomile on its own and it made me want to chunder!!  wonder whether the one you suggested will also have the same effect?!

i did see a raspberry and peppermint and spearmint in our work's cafe on friday....might venture to that


----------



## Steff (Mar 10, 2013)

As i non tea, coffee or any other hot drinking substance gal I cant help lol


----------



## Mark T (Mar 10, 2013)

I've tried quite a few teas.

At work I tend to drink decaff Nescafe Arabica black! (I don't trust the fridge for milk) and swap to a few tea's depending on how I'm feeling.  Every so often I wander along the tea/coffee area at my local supermarket to see what I want to try.

Currently for tea I'm drinking Green Tea + Lemon and Green Tea + Jasmine - both of which are quite nice.  I also regularly switch to Rooibos Vanilla - this is also worth trying.  None of those I drink with milk.

At home, I have to admit being a bad diabetic  I'm regularly drinking the Nescafe Cafe Late - that's the one you have to whisk with cooled boiled water.  At least it's the "skinny" version.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 10, 2013)

I never say no to a "cuppa T"   When working in other peoples houses & buisnesses.  Keeps me hydrated


----------

